# C&B Seen upgradable 2 cell Helmet battery Case Review



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

*C&B Seen CABS-BATTCASE Helmet Battery Case Review*

With the two lights sent for reviewing, C&B Seen also included a few accessories relevant to their light.

The first item on this review is their helmet battery case designed to work with their helmet light CABS-1200/1000
















This twin battery case will holds two of your favourite high power 18650 batteries. 
I personally have been waiting for such an item to arrive on the market for a very long time!




















The case is made of ABS with an external rubberized feel. An external label indicates which way the batteries are inserted and also which way the end cap needs to be positioned. 
Opening requires the two small catches to be squeezed in and the end cap to be pulled out.
There are no seals or gaskets, but I understand from C&B Seen that their box is waterproof to IPX 5 (•IPX-5 - Protected against low pressure water stream from any angle). 
I would think that the water tightness is achieved by simple friction of the cap and body. 
The lead has the standard socket to receive "o" ring type plugs used on their range of lights which are also used by other manufacturers. 
This looks pretty universal to me and worked fine with other lights I have. 
The unit weight is 57 grams without batteries and the dimensions are 89mm x 23mm x 52mm. A 25mm x 250mm Velcro strap assures the retention to your helmet. 
A small Velcro retaining strap is also attached to the lead to secure it to one of your helmet vents.
The batteries are running in series giving 7.4V.









The battery box has not built in PCB so relies on the battery's own protection circuit to prevent over discharge. 
The only thing worth mentioning is a buzzing coming from the box itself when the light was on low or medium level, (probably an induction hum).

The CABS-BATTCASE will make a good alternative battery pack to the one supplied with their helmet kit or to other manufacturers' battery pack using the same standard connector. 
It should be very popular with anyone wanting to have a battery pack fitted to their helmet or only wanting a twin battery set up for a short ride. 
With this item you will be able to make full use of the latest battery technology. 
By using a couple of Powerpluz 3400mAp batteries in their battery helmet case, I was able to get close to the run time provided by the standard 4400 mAh battery pack 
and was also able to shave 79gr off the original combined weight of the helmet light kit.

RRP £18.13 including UK postage (as at 15/12/14)

Accessory sent to me for review by C&B Seen


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

the twin cell case mounted to my Dakine ruck shoulder strap, worked well! I did not feel this was there!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Looks like a very interesting and useful product. On the downside I only see it being sold in the UK. I'd be willing to pay $10 for one or $15 if sold locally. To me $28.33 USD is too much to spend for something made of plastic that has no notable moving parts or electronics. I guess that means I'll have to wait for the Chinese to make one. If you think I'm being unreasonable just yesterday I could of bought a nice portable Blue tooth speaker (with internal Li-ion battery ) for about $18 at the local Target store. Roughly they are about the same size but the BT speaker has much more to it than just wires and a couple electrical contacts.

The ad for the case should include more detail. No mention was made of the battery configuration ( series vs. parallel ) although one of the photos seems to indicate a series ( 7.4-8.4 volt ) set-up.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Cat-Man-Do for your feedback. I am sure they will be happy to sell abroad, but as mentioned this will add to the overall cost!

As to what people think is reasonable to pay for such an item, It is down to the individual of course. 

I just think it is a very useful item to have and which will allow you to use decent batteries. I am going to carry a run test on my Solarstorm X2 with this battery case and two 3400mAh batteries to see what run time I can get.

Thanks for pointing out that I did not include the Voltage and Cell set up, as this was send to me with the other two lights running on 7.4v, I did oversee to mention this, sorry . The batteries are of course in series" No Instruction was supplied as two the battery arrangement, but you can work it out by the sticker on the body of the case. You just need to positioned the cap with the lead coming out the right way as per label as it will fit either way.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Skyraider59 said:


> Thanks for pointing out that I did not include the Voltage and Cell set up, as this was send to me with the other two lights running on 7.4v, I did oversee to mention this, sorry . The batteries are of course in series" No Instruction was supplied as two the battery arrangement, but you can work it out by the sticker on the body of the case. You just need to positioned the cap with the lead coming out the right way as per label as it will fit either way.


Thanks Cat-Man-Do for your feedback. I am sure they will be happy to sell abroad, but as mentioned this will add to the overall cost!

As to what people think is reasonable to pay for such an item, It is down to the individual of course.

Sorry I miss read your posting as I have just re read my review, the voltage and cell arrangement is quoted.
You was talking about the C&B Seen data on their website. I agree with you very little information is listed, I had to get in touch with them regarding the material it was made from and if it was waterproof as I did not have any specs.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Skyraider59 said:


> Thanks Cat-Man-Do for your feedback. I am sure they will be happy to sell abroad, but as mentioned this will add to the overall cost!
> 
> *As to what people think is reasonable to pay for such an item, It is down to the individual of course. *
> 
> I just think it is a very useful item to have and which will allow you to use decent batteries. I am going to carry a run test on my Solarstorm X2 with this battery case and two 3400mAh batteries to see what run time I can get...


I agree. I'm sure there are people willing to spend the money. Personally I've tried 2-cell set-ups on the helmet before but in my case the combo of lamp and battery still feels too dang heavy. Nope, for me when I want a light-weight "helmet contained setup" I go to a small single cell helmet torch. While not as good as a decent dedicated bike lamp it still works pretty good and is a good compromise.

Over the years I've toyed with the idea of tying in a ( parallel ) remote single cell holder to make it ( the torch/battery ) a two celled set-up but finally came to the conclusion that for my typical use the single cell set-up is fine. Besides it only takes about a minute to switch out the cell if that becomes necessary. Unless you're in a race this really isn't an issue.

The biggest issue with 1 or 2 cell set-ups is the voltage drop issue. With less cells to power the emitter(s), relative brightness can potentially drop pretty quickly if you're prone to using the highest setting a lot.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks pretty good, but a bit bulkier than necessary for 2 cells.
For that price I'd like to see good seals and perhaps protection for overcharge and over- discharge.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

For the price of that two cell holder, you can buy three of the new SolarStorm four cell battery boxes with a protection circuit.

The fact that you CAN put the lid on the wrong way round is a design flaw. If people can do it wrong they will.

There is a market for a two cell case. Lets hope some manufacturer builds one with a protection circuit, and a water resistant screw down lid.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Was just about to make a thread asking if there is such a thing as a 2 cell battery case. Are they currently shipping these internationally?


----------



## randan (May 18, 2005)

Maybe the battery case from the Fenix BT20 light could be an alternative? There is one issue though, as this case uses a male cable end whereas a female end would be needed. Is there a "female to female" adaptor that connects two male cable ends?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

randan said:


> Maybe the battery case from the Fenix BT20 light could be an alternative? There is one issue though, as this case uses a male cable end whereas a female end would be needed. Is there a "female to female" adaptor that connects two male cable ends?
> 
> View attachment 950277


Changing ends is a quick job needing only basic soldering skills and some heat-shrink, but they won't sell just the case.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Changing ends is a quick job needing only basic soldering skills and some heat-shrink, but they won't sell just the case.


I think a splitter cable would do that if you're afraid of the soldering iron. 
eg:
Action-LED-Lights ? MJ-6018 Y-Cable


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't found any in stock anywhere but it is definitely possible to buy the Fenix case separate from the light kit. Here is a picture off a camera gear store's Facebook page, was posted in July and said they had low quantities. I found their website and couldn't find the battery case so I assume they sold out long ago.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/tkfoto/posts/781928055185948


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

csermonet said:


> I haven't found any in stock anywhere but it is definitely possible to buy the Fenix case separate from the light kit. Here is a picture off a camera gear store's Facebook page, was posted in July and said they had low quantities. I found their website and couldn't find the battery case so I assume they sold out long ago.


I wrote Fenix and they said they wouldn't sell it separately. Maybe some dealers have them.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

csermonet said:


> Was just about to make a thread asking if there is such a thing as a 2 cell battery case. Are they currently shipping these internationally?


 I would think they should be able to do that the item is very light so I would think the postage would not be too bad, worth dropping them an e-mail and asking the question. I am not sure if you can give links to website, so your best bet is to google C&B Seen, they should come up easely


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ian_C said:


> For the price of that two cell holder, you can buy three of the new SolarStorm four cell battery boxes with a protection circuit.
> 
> The fact that you CAN put the lit on the wrong way round is a design flaw. If people can do it wrong they will.
> 
> There is a market for a two cell case. Lets hope some manufacturer builds one with a protection circuit, and a water resistant screw down lid.


Regarding the lid, it is clearly marked, so no problems in day light, but doing a battery change in the dark is a little more risky, I would have preferred a one way cap for safety. As you said some people will get it wrong!

I use only protected batteries, so the no protection is not a problem for me also the fact that it has not got a screw cap has got its advantage, very quick battery change! I have cycled in light rain with no problem, this was attached as in the photo on my ruck strap with lid on top, but again I would have preferred for peace of mind a water seal, but it is IPX 5 rated. Despite its minor flaws, this is a nice battery box which I will mainly use in the summer when the night rides are shorter.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I was wondering if you've had any issues with this case since you posted the review? Looking to purchase one after I broke my solarstorm case, although £18.25 seems a little much..


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, no problem at all, it is well build. It has not had heavy uses, but has been used fitted on my helmet for many rides last winter, for the moment, it is on my shoulder strap on my ruck as an emergency battery pack. The two release catch appear to be up to the job and contrary to the SOLARSTORM 4 battery box, it is very quick and easy to remove batteries for charging (I use an XSTAR VP1 charger). I think for the moment if you are running 7.4v lights, this is the only twin replaceable batteries pack available. All my MTB club rides are about 2h and the twin pack does give me enough power for my twin XM-L on my lid. I do also run a bar light with a 6X18650 battery pack (non replaceable batteries) so the helmet light is only turned on on downhill/single track sections. Regarding the price, I don't think, there is choice out there but it is well made, light, low profile and allow you to try different batteries. I obviously did not have to pay for mine, but if I did loose this one, I would buy another one. Also being sold by a UK firm, you have a UK warranty. I hope this help


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info  Think I'll purchase one because as you say, there's not much choice.. but I don't have any protected cells so I'll have to be a bit cautious.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Whoa, you are a brave man, the battery box DO NOT HAVE a protection circuit! I always use protected battery for safety. If you are attaching the pack to your lid, I would feel a lot better to know that you are using protected batteries!:eekster:

If you want some good batteries I have tested the PLUZPOWER 3400mAh in the BC30 FENIX twin battery light, they did very well! They also do some 3200mAh high drain batteries, that I have not tested yet, but I understand from Muticorepc that they are high drain, so they may work even better. Here is the run test of the BC30


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I will order 4 protected panasonic 3400's from gearbest, about £17 with tracking+insurance

Lights are on a bike for commuting, so thankfully not mounted on my head but.. shouldn't be THAT dangerous. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just had a quick look on uk ebay, for £20 you only get two batteries from UK seller.

I think you doing the right thing! I have seen photos and heard stories about batteries exploding, now as to what extreme you need to put them for that to happen , I don't know, but I had a cheap EBAY Chinese battery pack starting arking on me, started hearing noises and seen sparks and smoke coming out, this was thrown into a big puddle of water on a muddy trail straight away, I did not hang around to see what happen next , but despite the fact that li ion do not mix with water too well, I understand that this is what you need to do to kill them, immerse them in a bucket of water!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just a thought £19 +£17, you are getting close to the price of a light. I have been using a new 26550 usb rechargeable light on my daily commuting, and I am well please with it, see my review. I am not sure what run time you need and if you are a running a twin or single LED, but this may be worth keeping in mind, here are a few links

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/full-review-ituo-wiz-1-2-900-lumens-usb-rechargeable-wireless-bicycle-light-988551.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/cat-user-review-wiz-1-self-contained-26650-li-ion-bike-lamp-torch-991578.html


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I already have everything, I just a battery holder.. unprotected cells should be fine, if I monitor them closely. $99 for the Ituo so maybe £80 isn't so cheap either


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


nathan89 said:


> I already have everything, I just a battery holder.. unprotected cells should be fine, if I monitor them closely. $99 for the Ituo so maybe £80 isn't so cheap either


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use unprotected cells all the time lol. Most lights have a 2.5v cutoff. My fenix case is similar to these, no protection. Never used protected cells. Just know your run time till safe discharge.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys thanks for your feedback, always have gone for protected batteries. I am interested to learn a little more about unprotected battery. 
What are the main reason for you to use unprotected, is it just down to price as I know they are cheaper!

<<Knowing you run times>>, I always test new light or batteries to give me an idea of what to expect, but in the forest , it is low, high, off, etc, a little difficult to keep tabs on runtime!
How to you go about it? 
I suppose do you start monitoring once the battery condition turn red? (How do you know the low threshold that you should not get over) 
Or do you change the battery as soon as warning light goes in the red?
A little more complicated if your light his an helmet light and can not see the colour of the low battery light!
Would like to find out how you do it, thanks


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Unprotected arent that much cheaper and unless you learn and understand proper use of 18650 cells, not a good idea to go unprotected. You should have a few things on hand already. Proper charger is needed (not just a generic charger) and a digital multimeter is a good idea.

Also need to learn about balancing them and such.

2 of my lights have NO BATTERY INDICATOR at all (and their the 2 I use the most) Has a low voltage warning (blinks the light) when voltage gets too low but that's it.

The reason its not a good idea (and reason why they make protected cells) is because over discharging and trying to recharge releases toxic substances from the cells. And over charging can cause a fire fairly easily.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Tigris, do you have any recommendations of a good value digital multimeter? 

Purchased this case, and hopefully doesn't take too long as commuting on my backup set which are cheap cateye lights just isn't quite the same


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just grabbed a $20 one from home depot a long time ago. Never a need for some fancy one at home.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ordered the case on Saturday and was hoping they'd send it today but no email so far, guess I'll be using my cheap cateye lights for commuting most of this week then


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

nathan89 said:


> Ordered the case on Saturday and was hoping they'd send it today but no email so far, guess I'll be using my cheap cateye lights for commuting most of this week then


Good battery case and worth the wait, say this, they were pretty quick sending the review stuff. Keep us informed .


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Rather unexpectedly arrived today.. wire used on the box is 22awg, and I also ordered a splitter cable which uses 24awg. Quite thin cables, to be honest!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

24awg....not sure who thought that was a good idea. 22awg is the limit, 20awg is ideal.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

On my Solarstorm box I had the magicshine splitter wired directly into it, so I managed to salvage that cable to use in this box. 

I wonder how well holding the clips to open is going to work if you have to do a swap during the winter months when the case is wet and your hands cold.. this is obviously avoidable but still a slight concern. Think I'll mark the box with a white paint pen so I have a better indication of which way it goes together.

Guess I shouldn't complain too much as it arrived quite quickly, and didn't have to wait for a month for a Fenix case that was "lost" in China.


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> I use unprotected cells all the time lol. Most lights have a 2.5v cutoff. My fenix case is similar to these, no protection. Never used protected cells. Just know your run time till safe discharge.


Hey tigris99, Do the Ituo lights have a 2.5v cutoff? I just ordered this battery pack and now deciding on batteries for it ( protected or unprotected)? It's for my xp2 light. Thx


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not sure (never checked) but as I said in that post, if your going to use unprotected you need to be sure to watch your runtime carefully. Not rely on a light for protection.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Thanks tigris99, Ok based this on that I'm going to order some panasonic protected NCR18650B (the green ones). Can I get a confirmation from someone that these will fit this battery pack? Also should I get button top or flat top?


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

I would try the protected cells. The difference could be compensated with the springs. 
Also i would recommend button top, it's easier to se where +/- is located without searching for printings.


----------

